# sapersi accontentare



## underhouse

Buon giorno!

Pensate che vada bene tradurre "sapersi accontentare" con "se contenter de peu" (accontentarsi di poco).
Non ho trovato una traduzione più letterale....

Basta sapersi accontentare....
Il suffit de se contenter de peu... ?

Grazie!


----------



## underhouse

Dopo un po' di ricerca su internet ho trovato:

_Il faut savoir se contenter_

che restituisce diversi risultati quindi suppongo sia giusto.

Come non detto!


----------



## Necsus

Però _il faut_ è _bisogna_, non _basta_...
Comunque questo è quello che dà il Garzanti:
*accontentarsi* _v.rifl._ se contenter: _si accontenta di_, _con poco_, il se contente de peu.


----------



## underhouse

Necsus said:


> Però _il faut_ è _bisogna_, non _basta_...


Hai ragione, Necsus, ci avevo pensato anch'io a dire il vero...Purtroppo la traduzione letterale ("Il suffit de savoir se contenter") non restituisce risultati su google e penso sia sbagliata.


Necsus said:


> Comunque questo è quello che dà il Garzanti:
> *accontentarsi* _v.rifl._ se contenter: _si accontenta di_, _con poco_, il se contente de peu.


Sì, questo è quello che avevo trovato anch'io su Garzanti e, in effetti, penso che si possa dire che "accontentarsi di poco" e "sapersi accontentare" siano spesso intercambiabili (anche se non sempre).


----------



## Necsus

Il Larousse è dello stesso avviso del Garzanti:
se contenter (*di* de), se satisfaire (*di* de): _accontentarsi di poco_ se contenter de peu.


----------



## TOUKA

"savoir se contenter"
souvent dans cette phrase: il faut savoir se contenter de peu.


----------

